# Statics



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are trying to consider our options now as it seems that we will have to sell the motorhome,We are considering a Static on a small site, south of England, your thoughts and Info welcome.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

B&B might be better, and overall much cheaper.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cabby,

We had Static for 18 years prior to retirement and the move to a MH.

It was a well run site although more emphasis was put into supporting the campsite part of the site that allowed access all year. We had already decided to sell and get the MH when we got some really difficult neighbours beside us, therefore that is always a worry on a static site whereas in the MH we can just move on.

A big issue can be the contractual conditions you have to sign, some sites have really strict conditions.

Some useful info here.

http://www.nacoservices.com/static-caravan-advice/

OFT details

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/284431/oft734.pdf

Terry


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm trying to get my parents to go static as my dad is getting to old to tow any considerable distance, but he insists at 79 years old that he knows his limitations and will get bored being stuck on one site. 

If having a permanent holiday base is for you, then give it a go, even if you try a couple of weeks if someone on your favoured site rents theirs out.

K.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When I sold my house in 06 I moved onto a caravan park into a static I'd bought, rent was a bit of a killer as was the cost of Calor and Electric, landowner was a PITA too, and when I sold up they had to sell it on my behalf and took a very hefty commision, I hardly got any money back as they kept saying don't worry about the rent we'll sort it out when it's sold.

I could never in all honesty advise anyone to buy into a sited static or park home unless they got a contract which they read thoroughly and fully agreed with, and even then they can change it and there's not much you can do as you're trapped.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Compare the cost of buying a static along with all of the ancillary costs (such as ground rent etc) plus the cost of replacement because most static sites have a rule that any static can only be up to a maximum age before YOU most remove it from site (usually five years) against the cost of renting one for a couple of weeks (or whatever period you decide you will want) a year. Static vans cost a fair few quid now plus, if you have to remove it from site after five years you will need to sort specialist transport along with somewhere else to take it!! That can be a nightmare.

By renting you will have none of the upkeep, ground rent, and all of the other things that site owners thing of to charge you for. 

Look into everything VERY carefully before deciding to invest tens of thousands of pounds in your own static. 

How about a large (twin axle) touring caravan on a seasonal pitch??? Many sites even offer a "Take out of storage and erect it prior to your arrival, and removal once you have left" service as well. Worth considering???

A pal looked into doing exactly that this year at Stowford Meadows in Cornwall. The seasonal pitch cost was £1600 and included EHU, mains water and drainage. Worth making a few enquiries of a few sites. One advantage is that you can move sites every year or so if you wish, there are lots of Landrover owners who are happy to tow a caravan to another site for a few quid In their hands :wink2:

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Andy, did not think along those lines.sounds a much better plan than a static I must agree.

cabby


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We were static owners for years and loved it, the family were still at home and we used it every weekend. All of the pitfalls mentioned above can be true but there are many good sides, key is choosing the right site, one with a long season (ours was 49 weeks), one with owners only, no rentals, one with no daft t&c's like having to change your caravan every 6 year etc

we intend selling the house in a few years and buying another static on the site where we owned before, we will use that as our base and use the motorhome for more frequent touring

I would visit lots, try to talk to owners if you can

A seasonal touring pitch is a good alternative


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't want to ask where this site is all we'll all end up there...................but is there a way of building up a list of sites members have lived on or would recommend.

Like campsites it's the value of real experience ...........and can name and shame lazy/greedy site owners.

In fact surely there is already a similar site to this for static owners..............anyone know of one ????


----------

